# More Info



## ducetherestorer (Aug 23, 2006)

The bikes I am trying to restore are Ross serial #5413514 it is a 24" bike with spring front forks with a metal symbol red white and blue it is a ballon bike. the other bike is a Western Auto Western Flyer 26" ballon bike and down to one Murray serial # M06 20X17 790477 ballon bike 26" with a center tank with light and rear flat rack the other Murray not restorable The Murray that is restored is for sale if anyone is interested piture is posted


----------



## ducetherestorer (Aug 23, 2006)

ducetherestorer said:


> View attachment 49The bikes I am trying to restore are Ross serial #5413514 it is a 24" bike with spring front forks with a metal symbol red white and blue it is a ballon bike. the other bike is a Western Auto Western Flyer 26" ballon bike and down to one Murray serial # M06 20X17 790477 ballon bike 26" with a center tank with light and rear flat rack the other Murray not restorable The Murray that is restored is for sale if anyone is interested piture is posted



please someone help me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 23, 2006)

read the post in the general forum on how to post photos. I posted it yesterday.


----------

